# Electrical protection



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2016)

So, I've been thinking about my Lichtenberg wood burner and safety measures... Any of you folks know a good source for electrical gloves rated for 12000 volts?

I tooled around on Amazon and eBay without finding anything that really stood out. Maybe someone here would have an extra pair that I could buy or barter? If not, I'm happy to go the retail route.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll ask my brother where to get some. He does high voltage stuff.....mean time...have you checked grainger?

https://m.grainger.com/mobile/categ...ves-and-hand-protection/safety/ecatalog/N-mld

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 27, 2016)

What about welding gloves?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2016)

This is where he gets some stuff.....

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/OE/Insulated-Gloves.htm?gclid=CNjZvM3ulM4CFVNahgodTIYFYg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What about welding gloves?



Not rubber coated.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What about welding gloves?



Don't know much about them... Are they rated for high voltage?


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn! Class 2 gloves aren't cheap! I'm gonna end up spending more on the gloves than I did on the burner... Still better than having sparks shoot out of every orifice, but wow!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Damn! Class 2 gloves aren't cheap! I'm gonna end up spending more on the gloves than I did on the burner... Still better than having sparks shoot out of every orifice, but wow!


Agreed been thinking about your setup and don't like the idea of holding a lead in each hand, wood (pun intended) be a good idea as an extra insurance policy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What about welding gloves?



No! Never!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2016)

https://www.northernsafety.com/Sear...-1&x2=category-2&x3=category-3&x4=fieldvalue2


----------



## JohnF (Jul 27, 2016)

I had a friend who was the head of a city electrical dept. He told me once that they got new safety gear every so often and just threw the old stuff away. Perhaps you could check with your cities dept?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2016)

Brink said:


> https://www.northernsafety.com/Search?gclid=CMLXo8T4lM4CFZJahgodwRYDLQ&i=1&q1=Safety+Products&q2=Hand+Protection&q3=Linemans+Gloves+and+Protectors&q4=1+&+2&rank=RANK&sp_pr=v2&x1=category-1&x2=category-2&x3=category-3&x4=fieldvalue2



Those are the over gloves... These are the working parts:
https://www.northernsafety.com/Product/26137


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> So, I've been thinking about my Lichtenberg wood burner and safety measures... Any of you folks know a good source for electrical gloves rated for 12000 volts?
> 
> I tooled around on Amazon and eBay without finding anything that really stood out. Maybe someone here would have an extra pair that I could buy or barter? If not, I'm happy to go the retail route.



The thing I really liked about the rig you bought was how much versatility the probes give, but I don't know anything about the manufacture (nor the manufactue*r*) of them. I assume they are phenolic resins or some such highly electrical resistive material? The main thing you want to do is make sure the electrons don't see you as the path of least resistance. You should invest in in an insulative mat. IMO gloves are cumbersome and could cause a mistake if the rig is well designed and built, and the probes are insulated and know how to find ground other than through you.

At SWAT if you remind me I will tell you about a pin hole that went through my thumb and came out my pinky finger and the muscle reflex broke a ceramic tuning tool I was using to adjust and open capacitor into three parts and I lost my flight status for 3 weeks because of it. It knocked me backward into Chief Konya who was watching me do it and it ruined his Trop shirt because of the coffee he spilled on himself when I was thrown back into him. THAT was ONLY 460 RF. Get some education Doc and make sure you don't get it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Those are the over gloves... These are the working parts:
> https://www.northernsafety.com/Product/26137



Oops, missed that. I just order the"kit". Rubber gloves, leather protectors, and a nifty bag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 27, 2016)

Brink said:


> No! Never!



Thanks brink, didn't know. I stop at about 220 volts right now so didn't know on the high voltage end of things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jul 27, 2016)

If you are going to depend on the gloves to protect you, definitely need some training on their use and testing. OSHA requires them to be re-certified every 6 months of use. Many companies throw them away then as testing is expensive. You might get some used ones cheap but what if they have a defect that would get you killed. Gloves are not a complete solution to making this safe. IMO a little fear and careful use is more important.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> So, I've been thinking about my Lichtenberg wood burner and safety measures... Any of you folks know a good source for electrical gloves rated for 12000 volts?
> 
> I tooled around on Amazon and eBay without finding anything that really stood out. Maybe someone here would have an extra pair that I could buy or barter? If not, I'm happy to go the retail route.




Great idea! I've never heard of electrical gloves. A worthwhile investment!!


----------



## SENC (Jul 27, 2016)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought this thread could use some fun facts about electrocution.

I just hope @rocky1 doesn't hurt himself researching other great facts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2016)

I appreciate the input from everybody. My neighbor across the street works as a safety officer for a local electrical company, and he's going to check on their pricing for class 2 gloves. I'm certainly not depending on the gloves to make me entirely safe, but I think I'm probably safer with them than without. I've got a rubber mat that I stand on when using the device, and the probes are phenolic with super insulated wires connecting them to the unit. I have the unit and workpiece on a wooden surface with nothing metallic around. I realize there's nothing that will make this a risk free endeavor, but I'm all for hedging my bets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 27, 2016)

SENC said:


> View attachment 110036



I just felt a spark or something.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's an idea. Just get you a 120vac electric heater. Save you money and the worry


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Here's an idea. Just get you a 120vac electric heater. Save you money and the worry



You want me to wear a heater on my hands while trying to hold the probes for the burner?  

I'm still working on walking and chewing gum at the same time.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You want me to wear a heater on my hands while trying to hold the probes for the burner?
> 
> I'm still working on walking and chewing gum at the same time.



I think @Tclem is hoping you'll electrocute yourself so he can move in on a grieving widow and get a bargain....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmmmm you know me well don't you. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You want me to wear a heater on my hands while trying to hold the probes for the burner?
> 
> I'm still working on walking and chewing gum at the same time.


Well I figured you were smart enough to do that. Now, if you can tell me why when my neck hurts it shoots down in behind my shoulders. Why does my left leg go numb ? How can I fix the shin splints that have been xrayed and are jet black? Why can't I throw a ball more than 10' anymore without my shoulder feeling like it is going to fall off ? Answer those and we will forget about walking and chewing gum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> I thought this thread could use some fun facts about electrocution.
> 
> I just hope @rocky1 doesn't hurt himself researching other great facts.




YO GILLIGAN!!!  @Don Ratcliff 

How come the guy from North Carolina can find pictures like that, and you live out there in the thong bikini capital of the world and can't find none?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 28, 2016)

Now rocky, we talked about this already. You have some feelings that come out when you see women that are barely dressed that are rated inappropriate for for the average drunken sailor. I have opted out of encouraging this side of you because I start to feel the Pacific is not enough distance to squelch the unclean feeling emanating from your desire for more.

However to answer your question why the guy from NC can find pictures like that; it's called the Internet big guy, it's kind of a huge deal... That is where mainlanders find Purdy girls dressed like that. The love, fear, no love I have for my wife prevents me from having pics like that on my phone to satisfy your lust...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yo Doc... Do not let your wife see this electrical fact!

Your electrode gizzys will be all covered in chocolate and mess up your new really expensive gloves!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Well I figured you were smart enough to do that. Now, if you can tell me why when my neck hurts it shoots down in behind my shoulders. Why does my left leg go numb ? How can I fix the shin splints that have been xrayed and are jet black? Why can't I throw a ball more than 10' anymore without my shoulder feeling like it is going to fall off ? Answer those and we will forget about walking and chewing gum.



Birthdays and bad choices...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Birthdays and bad choices...


And the wife wonders why I don't want Paxton to play sports. Lol I was still putting the equipment in and catching till I was 35 (bad choices) lol


----------



## SENC (Jul 28, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I was still putting the equipment in and catching till I was 35 (bad choices) lol


TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm from Mississippi. Not California.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> YO GILLIGAN!!!  @Don Ratcliff



heh heh heh.....that's funnay!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 28, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm from Mississippi. Not California.



So it was just you and your cousins then?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> So it was just you and your cousins then?


that's North Carolina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2016)

Tclem said:


> And the wife wonders why I don't want Paxton to play sports. Lol I was still putting the equipment in and catching till I was 35 (bad choices) lol



Sports are bad?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 28, 2016)

Here is a thought: WTH do you type into a Google search to find a beautiful woman with the caption regarding chocolate sauce and electricity? Every time I try to think what you would need to type I realize how demented a mind has to be in order to find this kind of picture... I tried a few search's but the security settings on my office computer flag the pages as unauthorized... I may get fired now...


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2016)

Brink said:


> Sports are bad?


On the body they are. Lol both of my brothers and I have all had surgery for torn acl, mcl, broke hip, broke ankles, rotator cup. Both my knees from years of catching and every other injury. We are a big sports family. My brother has a sports clinic and batting cages with ex collegiate and pro players. We love sports. We don't love the injuries.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2016)

Brink said:


> Sports are bad?



We aren't talking about your kind of monkey sports - most humans aren't turned on by water sports and poo flinging . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2016)

I just went to the site Senc posted the picture from and started reading interesting facts. Did you know that Kraft singles aren't really cheese??

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We aren't talking about your kind of monkey sports - most humans aren't turned on by water sports and poo flinging . . . .



I bet you'd be shocked to find out how many really are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2016)

Brink said:


> I bet you'd be shocked to find out how many really are



I bet you'd be double-shocked to discover I know that already . . . .


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I bet you'd be double-shocked to discover I know that already . . . .



I meant who

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2016)

Brink said:


> I meant who



That's your problem.


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2016)

Tclem said:


> On the body they are. Lol both of my brothers and I have all had surgery for torn acl, mcl, broke hip, broke ankles, rotator cup. Both my knees from years of catching and every other injury. We are a big sports family. My brother has a sports clinic and batting cages with ex collegiate and pro players. We love sports. We don't love the injuries.



Geeze, that's what happens on my job


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2016)

Brink said:


> Geeze, that's what happens on my job


Me too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2016)

Brink said:


> Geeze, that's what happens on my job


Well hooking poles and toting and climbing ladders for att hasn't been kind to my knees or shoulder so I guess sports and work and BAD DECISIONS as the doc put it.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 19, 2016)

It's the amperage that's the killer with electricity. Your apparatus is more voltage than amps unlike an arc welder. Some food for thought---
In surgery you use a Bovey which is electricity ( do you know how many volts that uses to cut or coag?)---you haven't burnt through your gloves yet have you? (they're _really _thin) I think about that whenever would be separating tissue with fingertips and using the Bovey.
Can tell you that the current there is even uncomfortable if you're not insulated--not telling how I know that.
I haven't done the Lichtenberg thing yet--it's on my someday list. But I think that good quality rubber gloves, an insulating mat, and not contacting anything metal while using it would be prudent. That and keeping your fingers inches away from the electrodes ( I forget what it takes for electricity to jump/arc--something like 10K volts to the inch--someone will correct me). Knowing that is some of why lightning is so impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

Doctors are masochists.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barefoot (Aug 30, 2018)

My husband worked in the big communications center in the Philippines during Vietnam. They had huge buss units lining the walkway into the place. One guy walked too close one day and was fried. They couldn't get his shadow off of the metal afterwards. Hubby says that when working with electricity, it's not the voltage that kills you, it's the amperage. He would always lift one leg off of the floor and keep one hand free so a shock would only go down your leg, not across your heart or brain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

